# Hosts - VEP vs Bidule



## Phillip_Finatti (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm unfamiliar with Bidule, and I've noticed that some colleagues use it. Would love to hear opinions from the community. I'm very happy with VEP, but I always have my ears to the ground and trying to streamline my process...the less tech I have to think about, the more I can focus on creative music writing.

Cheers! =)


----------

